# MyGig JoyBox Upgrading



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi guys. 
I was researching the MyGig AKA JoyBox Infotainment System the past few weeks. Anybody else doing this will have discovered lots about models of the radios (RES/REN/REQ/RER), the specific features of each, and the installation process. 
If you don't know the differences of the MyGig radios, basically they are:
*RES* - basic
*REQ* - with 6 disc - w and w/o sat
*REN* - LCD screen multimedia - w and w/o sat
*RER* - LCD screen multimedia + NAV with sat (+uconnect)
Nomenclature is different with VW parts, and the VW part departments are not wholly familiar with the VW substituted parts or names. My understanding is that the units are named different but are identical.
Because RoutanFans are only in the infancy of the DIY Routan modifications, there appeared to be only Chrysler minivan videos available on the MyGig installation process. Albiet built on a similar platform, the VW vehicle dash (among other things) is different. After investigating the differences, I stumbled into an eureka moment. For those wishing to upgrade their radio, to my surprise the install of a MyGig is an unbelievable breeze. Disassembly of the Routan dash exposing the radio and the harness is really a matter of removing ONE screw! I have taken pictures to show you the initial installation process. It is approximately 3 minutes to remove the radio. The Quickie!
The top of the dash - a rubber placemat covers a screw. 








This is the ONE screw - its a large size Phillips.








After removing the screw, one can carefully, manually, without any tools, apply pressure to the seams and separate them - the top piece and the radio outline piece starts to open up, and you can raise the top piece up a little. You only need to raise this top piece up a few inches. Just applying light pressure wiggling everything gently will cause the seams to release. It is not firmly inserted and there are no lockable arrow-heads to break. 








As as picture shows, the whole outline around the radio is wiggled out. You can not see it, but there are 2 male/female inserts on the top, on both sides, and on the bottom - but again, they are not the arrow-head style that will break - they slide out with some gentle wiggling.








Again, showing the outline piece - now off.








Pictures of the the radio exposed. There are four Phillips screw which hold all these in place. Easy to unscrew and take out.








With that top piece raised up. It can be raised 12 inches or more. It is held down in the middle of its length by 2 tongue-in-groove joints. You do not need to raise it up, but if needed to, you just pull it toward you a little and gently raise it up - those tongue and groove inserts can be seen and they come out too.








And a wide angle shot of the operation. You then just remove the four standard MyGig screws on each corner of the radio, slide the radio out, and there is about an extra foot of cable/harness length to make the connector changes comfortable.








One screw. And fast.
Next step is to install a RER NAV unit and checking its function. The harness and cabling look identical to the Chrysler so it should be the same wiring. I will let you know how I make out. 
Check these sites for detailed information on the MyGig units - they are the holy grail on the subject and you will need to know some basics. For example, there are two types of computer BUS's for MyGigs - depending on the Chrysler/Dodge vehicle. The Routan takes a high speed CAN bus. VERY important - only high speed BUS units work in high speed configurations. Get all your software updates (free) here as well.
*http://mofv.com/mygig/
http://www.wkjeeps.com/wk_nav_2.htm*
You could save approximately 1/3 of the MSRP buying these (through reputable sources/dealers - on eBay too). A REN with sat typically sells for $400 versus $1200 at the dealer. RER with NAV - $900 versus $2400. Notwithtanding installation costs being saved.
Thanks for your visit and I hope you enjoyed what I think may be a pioneering premier of a Routan MyGig/JoyBox installation. Any questions please ask - I am fresh with information and would like to share more on this exciting discovery.

_Modified by Whataguy at 1:40 AM 6-15-2009_


_Modified by Whataguy at 1:53 AM 6-15-2009_


----------



## poruchik_r (May 27, 2009)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (Whataguy)*

Thanks for the post, especially for the pictures
I was able to remove the radio without removing the top screw.


----------



## louman (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (Whataguy)*

Hi - 
I have the REN w/Sat/Factory Uconnect Bluetooth and want to connect an iPod in the glove box. The dealer had me get an interface cable (7B0 051444D). The instructions provided with the cable showed that behind the glove box there was an interface to plug it into, but it was not there. It looks like the instruction pictures are for the 2008 Chrysler Minivan. Maybe VW moved the Uconnect box in the dash. Any ideas, the dealer is clueless?


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (poruchik_r)*

You removed the plastic plate around the radio without removing the screw... Interesting. But that makes sense because the plate was able to loosened easily. 
Having said that, the screw removal would have a functional value if you were installing the RER because you have the place the GPS antennae somewhere back there on top, which I will find out when I receive the RER.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (louman)*

REN is the US non-Navigation MyGig w/o internal VR or UConnect. The REN is Unconnect READY. There is an additional factory Uconnect option. 
For users with an iPod and appropriate vehicle, the non-navigation MyGIG (REN) has the option for an external box that has an iPod cable that is located in the glove box (Mopar sells this cable for those vehicles equipped with this option). 
I am not familiar with the specific VW ordering specs after Trendline. Did they actually say it came with the Factory Uconnect (module) like you suggest they did? 
The fact that you could not find it... could it be that it may not be installed? My understanding is that the custom connection is in the glovebox or consule. Look at this parts list from a dealership in Calgary... they describe your part and where you plug it in... glove box or consule http://fifthavevw.com/pdf/parts/Routan.pdf
I noticed that some people buying the REN get this mixed up - the eBay dealers selling REN's specify this in bold.
Some good advice is ask MrCd1 on eBay if there is anything you are missing in your scenario.... http://stores.shop.ebay.com/mr-cd1__W0QQ_armrsZ1 - a courteous Mark there answers questions - maybe he can help. I will also continue to find an answer for you.



_Modified by Whataguy at 10:40 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (Whataguy)*

My information source gave me a clue for you...
_"The Uconnect module is not part of the REN radio, so they could mount the module anywhere the wires will reach. I believe he needs to locate the Uconnect module, which should not be too hard.
There is a cable from the module to the glovebox, and then a cable from the glovebox to the iPod, I believe.
The 09 RER iPod cable is not the same as the REN cable."_
Sounds like you can kill 2 birds with one stone - access the back of the radio - easy to do - and trace your harness to see if and where your module is installed.


----------



## louman (Jun 15, 2009)

Found the Uconnect box for the REN. It is on the compete opposite side of the Routan, under the driver dash, attached to the outside wall near the door hinge. I connected the cable, ran it to the glove box and attached the iPod. It immediately recognized the iPod. Hope this helps anyone looking for the Uconnect box for the REN, its not behind the glove box but rather on the other side of the dash.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (louman)*

Thanks for the update - good of you to be persistent. I will pass this on to the other forums.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (Whataguy)*

Just wanted to report that I have successfully installed the Chrysler RER NAV MyGig/Joybox into a Routan. It works and installation is brief and easy. All wiring (snap-in) harnesses are identical. It would appear any of the Chrysler MyGigs (REN + RER) will work. I will post pictures in a few days.
I now have an appointment at the dealer to have my custom (MOPAR) sat antennae installed - for custom they have the drill a hole in the roof, so I am going to let them do that. CAN$200 for the parts, and I am quoted a MAX 2 hours (no more if it is more) labour at CAN$65 an hour. I know I could have gotten sat for cheaper - but this is custom without any magnetic antennae and tail.
For anyone that does not have this entertainment system it is unbelievable, providing the following:
Telephone bluetooth - fully functional with call (number) display
Voice recognition for radio and telephone all commands
Sat Radio
DVD screen
Hard Drive for storing pics, jpgs - will automatically rip CDs.
RER - gives NAV. 
Software updates for application software and Gracenotes are free through dedicated MyGIG forum sites.



_Modified by Whataguy at 12:36 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (Whataguy)*

*FINAL IMAGES of RER installation.*
Custom dealer installation of OEM sat antennae - CAN$200 for MOPAR part, plus 2 hours labour. First installation for dealer - apparently they had to go out and buy a $60 drill bit. One side of headliner is unattached, with sat wire going under right glovebox, passenger door sill, and up B pillar.
















The MyGig RER installed & working. Am/FM/Sat media view with one of my pictures set as default display.








Notice OEM Mopar accessory mic (US$50) - temporary position - will position under right side of steering wheel area to maintain voice proximity and at same time hide from view.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (Whataguy)*

*BIG word of caution to all.*
I have had my Routran into to the VW dealership two occasions, the last occasion for 3 days, without success in reference to the final installation of a feature on the MyGig - an accessory microphone - an OEM MOPAR part. They do not know how to program the radio - even the National VW techs at their head office do not know.
When one puts a MyGig into their VW, it has to be flashed to the VIN in order for anything to be programmed. And with my scenario, I needed the accesory mic enabled. After the service manager making "5 phone calls" seems no one knows how to do this.
I called the local Chrysler dealer, and spoke with their Starscan tech - who was very friendly. He said this was an easy problem - but you need to flash the VIN first. He tried to input my VIN in their system, to help me, but a VW VIN will not work in the Chrsyler system.
I am now waiting from VW for a solution. But in order to get the Voice Recognition (and therefore Uconnect) to work, I think I will be facing buying a LockPick ($200) which among other things, unlocks this feature.
Can you believe this? The vehicle is so new, and the competitor's technology is so foreign, they do not know how to service it.


_Modified by Whataguy at 7:12 AM 7-9-2009_


----------



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

I just bought a Routan, and REALLY appreciate your posts about this hack. I had planned to make this conversion. Please post the resolution to this issue in detail. What did the dealer need to do to program everything? I plan on having to tell them what to do, they are likely clueless too. My routan has ther REN (w/o nav) and I planned to add the RER (w/ nav). I already have uconnect, I think. I figured it was a hardware swap, but aparantly I too will need some sort of flash from the dealer. THANKS FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (mrogge)*

I read a little while back, maybe in Life's 500 Instructions, a little bathroom book - one should not buy a new model vehicle. Could be some truth in that.
My vehicle is now routinely being called "a Dodge" when I call for follow-up on parts or servicing of this issue. They are into foreign territory.
One new disadavantage I am negotiating through, it seems, is that VW tech headquarters are advising my dealer that they need the 3 or 4 digit code that came with my MyGig to flash my MyGig - that code is apparently found in the manual, which I do not have. * BE SURE YOU HAVE THE THREE/FOUR DIGIT CODE * (when you buy a upgraded part). 
I requested the manual from the seller, and it was supposed to be forwarded to me after the seller found it, and I was advised they did find it. But apparantly they moved (Forces) and I have not received communication from them. I doubt I will get it.
Now I am asking VW to resource how to flash without the code. The VW service manager is advising that VW will likely either not know, or not be cooperative.
The argument I have is that I discovered VW does in fact sell the accessory mic part - "stand alone microphone part - 7B0 051 434 - for vehicles without the rearview mirror microphone". (Mopar equivalent part is US$55.00 - I bought.) So, if VW sells a part, they should be able to know how to install it. In the event there is no three digit code, what if the VW customer lost their manual, and the back-up dealer lost the 3 digit code too. Which happens... my MB dealer misplaced the keylock code to my $4000 styleIV 18" AMG wheel locks, after a service centre lost my keylock. They had to make a plaster cast of the wheel lock, and send it to MB - or drill off the keyed bolt. There are about 50 different lock patterns for that wheel lock with many looking almost identical.
As an aside, I am having a door arm rest replaced - warranty work. They have no idea how long it will take to replace because "it is a Dodge". It is booked for service all day. "We have never taken off a Dodge door before". Isnt that bizarre?
The other alternatives, is to buy the LockPick device ($200) which proclaims to unlock the accessory mic, or buy the rearview mittor ($400).
I am still in the process of finding a solution, and am keeping after the dealer weekly. At least the service manager is talking to me, and appears to be trying to help. I will keep you posted.


_Modified by Whataguy at 7:35 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

Your post gave me a laugh! I had similar problems with my touaregs when they were new. The aparant solution was to DUMB THEM DOWN in a later year, in the words of my VW service rep. 
So you need a MYGIG code? I see referance to a 4 digit code used to program the routan keys. I never got this code either. 
My Routan came with the REN (LCD stereo w/ sirius satellite). I would like to buy the RES (LCD Stereo w/ nav). 
So answer me this.. I already have the rear view microphone, uconnect, and sirius antenna. If I was to buy RER unit, will I evern need the dealers help, like you needed?????
And FYI.. the lockpick devide seems to have loads more benefits than just unlocking the mic. It gives you video in motion, i.e. frpass can watch a video!! Obviously the driver isnt watching it, I dont care what the laws say. The lockpick also gives you video and audio input, so you can wire in a cd changer, front camera, ipod, or other device. cool!!


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (mrogge)*

Hi and thanks for your post.
The "RER" is the MyGig with LCD and NAV.
You may not need any dealer support with everything you have. But like the VW dealership, that is a new question to me. It sounds to me like you would not need anything with your excellent setup. I would refer you to the MyGig forum where they know alot of things, but even there they do not know the answer to a VW specific problem like mine. Make sure you get that code when you buy used one is my advice.
Yes, I am familiar with all the features of the Lockpick - I only mentioned the one specific to my problem. Just another $200 I am trying to bypass from spending. I just upgraded from steelies to 17" Sohos brand new in box for $200 each taxes in delivered (eBay). 
Funny thing is, after you are married for awhile with kids, and as independent as I am with my own money, it seems I find I am having to rationalize some of this to my wife weeks later when a good moment arises, like last week... "Look, that one has 16" alloys but OURS will have 17" ones!"


_Modified by Whataguy at 7:38 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: (Whataguy)*

Have you confirmed even the existance of that code? See the manual makes referance to the key fop programming code and I didnt get that either. So maybe the code is some sort of default, perhaps you crysler dealer woluld have it for you. 
So you think that I will NOT need the dealer to program anything, but get the code just in case? 
Wondering why nobody has hacked their scan tool program and put it on the internet? People hack EVERYTHING.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (mrogge)*

If you buying used, which I recommend because you will save over 1/2 and the product (just make sure you buy from a reputible re-seller), try to get that code. Many dealers will write and store it in the manual. It may make your re- installation and reflashing easier - apparently when MyGig's move from car to car they may need to be reflashed to access all features.


----------



## Vdubfanin (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: (louman)*

I was under the drivers dash last night, does the iPod plug right next to the harness plugs, there appears to be an empty spot. 
Also, I assume 7B0 051 444D is long enough to make it to the glove box? 
Cheers


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubfanin)*

Please visit the unofficial MyGig forum http://mofv.com/mygig, or MrCD1 on eBay, and they will answer this positively correctly for you, as I dont use the iPod connector, sorry. 
If you have uconnect with a REN radio (non NAV) my understanding is that the unconnect on the Routan is near the door under the dash - is that what you are referring to? I think you would need an iPod cable kit that connects the glove compartment to the uconnect box/harness. But this can be verified easily - like I recommended, just go to http://mofv.com/mygig and inquire. The uconnect on Dodge/Chrysler is near the radio vs the door, but you will get your answer there.
Thanks.


_Modified by Whataguy at 12:35 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (Whataguy)*

*PROBLEM RESOLVED!*
Anyone reading these threads will recall I was having problems with adding an accessory mic kit. In the end, it was a defective microphone kit! A new one works, and automatically - without any programming from the dealer. 
The dealer did not deduce this of course. I ordered a new one to differentially diagnose the problem and resolved it myself.
So, in the end, a fully functional RER MyGig made for Chyrsler, as expected, will work in the Routan.
Thanks for all who read this post - I hope it helps.


----------



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: (Whataguy)*

YEA!!! I got off the phone with my service manager today. You had been referring to a RADIO CODE. He said that the radio code isnt needed to do the programming. Basically that the programming is only to tell the computer system that the car now has nav, for example. He even offered to do the programming for free. He did confirm that the Routan uses the HIGH SPEED CAN BUS radios. Indicating that this was a departure from the normal VW system. He verified all of this by literally having a tech swap radios from Routan to Routan just to see what he needed to program. And FYI, they are also forgetting to DISABLE front video while in park. I read somewhere that in some states the dealer is supposed to disable this feature even for park. Not that the lockpick kit cant get around it, but FYI. 
MY wife is also convinced that somehow she got the system to display video on the front screen WHILE DRIVING. But between you and me, she has no idea!! I mean.. i gave her an hour and she couldnt get the video to display on the front while in drive. Im putting this out there.. because its POSSIBLE that she mistakenly figured out a key sequence that got the video to display. Some sort of hack. But she hasnt duplicated it.


----------



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (Whataguy)*

WHATAGUY... i am curious if you were able to test if the SIRIUS BACKSEAT TV feature was able to be enabled by the VW dealer. I know its liike $6 a month.. but curious if the VW could even enable this feature, since you had the dodge radio


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (mrogge)*

I telephoned Sirius about this backseat TV. It is not available in Canada - so one can not subscribe to it even if it was enabled it seems. Like everything else, it will be available in Canada eventually, and likely soon I would think. 3 channels of kids programming only - I think it is Nickelodeon, Family Channel, and a Cartoon Network - would be worth $6 a month. However, I do believe it requires another sat antennae installation - 2 antennae in total.
Really interesting isnt it how your wife hacked into that video while driving - that would be cool. I think that feature would be nice - for front passenger primarily. But then again maybe potentially too distracting and unsafe - especially when we had 612 moose collisions on Newfoundland highways last year. I did know the video is disabled in some (about 15) states - I think it comes enabled by default and the dealer disables. Thanks for your posts.


----------



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (Whataguy)*

The routan radio w/o nav still has sirius radio, so at lease for me, the satellite antenna is already there. Pretty sure its on my roof. Sirrius backseat tv is 3 channels now, but they have plans to release many more. In regard to front screen video, I know its against the law, but so is my 5% window tint, so f**k em. I have a personal chaufeur (my wife), so its important for me to have front video for long road trips. In terms of it being distracting to the driver, its no more distracting than a cell phone, text messaging, or the notebook pc mounted in my work truck. I believe in personal responsibility and discretion, not leglislation. And that reminds me, I need a new rim for my touareg that I curbed at 50 while texting. Now do you see why I have a chaufeur?


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (mrogge)*

I didnt think to look, but you are in the US - you can get SAT TV added to your Routan. Maybe not through the dealer - but there are Sirius kits - Sirius has them on their website, and eBay has a few listed.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (Whataguy)*

is there a option or cable or adapter that will allow standard A/V cables to attach to the back of the REQ Radio ?


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (redzone98)*

The REQ is one of the basic radios (without LCD screen but with 6 disc CD/DVD). On the back unfortunately there are no composite A/V hookups, or anything other than proprietary Mopar connectors (and if you have sat, a sat radio connector - again, only if you have that feature). 
However, you can buy a LockPick device for about $189 (eBay) that will add A/V cables and some other features - search for "MyGig lockpick". You can also buy a REN unit (LCD screen) for about $400.00 on eBay, which will give you the ability to add uconnect/voice rec. There was a person selling a VW REN here a few weeks ago.


_Modified by Whataguy at 5:48 PM 8-16-2009_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (Whataguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Whataguy* »_The REQ is one of the basic radios. On the back there is no composite A/V hookup, or anything other than proprietary Mopar connectors (and if you have sat, a sat radio connector - again, only if you have that feature). 
However, you can buy a LockPick device for about $189 (eBay) that will add cables and other features. You can also buy a REN unit (with LCD screen) for about $400.00, which will give you the ability to add uconnect/voice rec. 

_Modified by Whataguy at 3:53 PM 8-16-2009_


i saw a few on ebay for about 500$, i will have to go that route


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (redzone98)*

What is your interest or application, for the need of A/V cables?


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (redzone98)*

Has anyone actually installed the Lockpick on their Routan. The video in motion up front isn't as important to me as being able to access the NAV features while driving. It makes no sense to have it locked out, what if you have a front seat passenger?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (Whataguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Whataguy* »_What is your interest or application, for the need of A/V cables?


Putting in some Alpine 7" screens, but still like the OEM fit / look of the Stock HU


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (redzone98)*

The REN would seem applicable for your needs, retaining OEM HU and giving you an extra LCD up front, but you would need the lockpick for the A/V cables for any other (Alpine) LCD's. Good luck.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (Whataguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Whataguy* »_ but you would need the lockpick for the A/V cables for any other (Alpine) LCD's. Good luck.


do you have any info for this 'lockpick'


----------



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (redzone98)*

http://www.coastaletech.com/MYGIG.htm
This seller also has items on ebay


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (mrogge)*

hmm, i think 300$ will go pretty far on purchasing a new radio


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (redzone98)*

eBay for $199 plus free shipping. got one on order!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (GTI-2007)*

who is the seller on that auction ? ?


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (redzone98)*

Coastaltech is the seller. ?
MrCD1 is also reliable and reputible - comes recommended from several MyGig forums (Wjeeps and Unofficial MyGig Forum) - look him up on eBay.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (Whataguy)*

I bought mine from an eBayer by the name of kimber1072. $199 USD and free shipping next day via UPS. I haven't received it as it's being shipped to a family member in the US, but Kim was very helpful in getting me the instructions and tracking information.
As always buy at own risk, this is not a personal endorsement! kimber1072 is a power seller on eBay with a 100% positive feedback which is why I chose to buy there.
If anyone is interested I can post a review and ease of installation feedback once it's in my hands.
Cheers,
Michael


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (GTI-2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-2007* »_
If anyone is interested I can post a review and ease of installation feedback once it's in my hands.
Cheers,
Michael


i would be very interested in that review !


----------



## flodingus (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (redzone98)*

I have a couple questions.
I have a 09 routan without nav but with uConnect and rear VES (2 rear screens). 
I cannot locate the Ipod interface that some are saying is below the dash, Can anyone provide a pic of that?
Also, when looking up info for the lockpick, it asks if i have a low speed radio or a high speed? how do i check that. (only had the routan for a few days, sorry if my lingo is crap)
Thx
Flodingus


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (flodingus)*

The two rear DVDs screen must be nice. Cool for you.
The iPod interface hookup for the Routan is in a little different place as compared to the Chrysler - it is near the left front driver foot area, in front of the door panel. A little vague description still perhaps, but that's the general look-for area. You may need to remove the radio and trace the wire back over there, which is easy to do. See the instructions as the start of this post on how to remove the radio.
The Routan has a high speed unit.


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (Whataguy)*

I am unclear about this iPod interface. Is this some kind of proprietary wiring connector that one needs to buy a dongle to connect to, or does one simply plug in the iPod with a dock connector? I am using the front mounted mini-jack on the REN unit instead.
Also, has anyone upgraded the firmware/software on their REN to v9.292, which is available at the mygig website mentioned elsewhere on our forum. I downloaded it and burned a cd, but am leery of installing it without some more detail of its results or value. Current v is 9.114 in my 11/09 built Routan. Also, my Gracenotes are 881. Is there a later version available as well?
Thanks,
Geoff


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (RoutanDaddy)*

I think Gracenote is up to 1287 ?


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (RoutanDaddy)*

The iPod cable connector kit is Mopar proprietary and connects the uconnect box to the glove compartment jack. I found the Unofficial MyGig website http://mofv.com/mygig/ is an excellent source for answering these type of questions - someone there will answer your questions within 24 hours, if you can't find the information quickly. MrCD1 on eBay is a recommended source on that site and other sites like Wkeeps http://www.wkjeeps.com/wk_nav_2.htm  for questions and competitively priced (with warranty) parts too.
The downloads for the MyGig system and Gracenotes updates from this site are solid and work seamlessly. Ensure you match the update to your specific MyGig model number (REN?). After download, extract the files, and burn to CD or DVD - both formats work. Don't turn off your MyGig during installation, and follow some other simple instructions as specified on that site during installation. Your software appears outdated - compare current versions and go for the update. 
Its also a free update on that Unofficial MyGig site - MrCd1 has it listed for a small fee - so that's another reason to do it.


_Modified by Whataguy at 2:59 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## tkt2rde (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (redzone98)*

How did your Alpine 7" Monitors work out? 
I already have the RER, but no RSE. I just ordered the 2 LCD Alpine Kit, the Lockpick, and an iPhone cable. Curious how you installed the monitors... I wish the headrests were bigger as I would prefer them there... the non RSE down flip storage compartments seem a bit flimsy, so I am researching my options.


----------



## dzappone (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: MyGig JoyBox Upgrading (Whataguy)*

I have the exact same setup except only one rear screen. did you ever get your iPod cable connected? Is the uConnect box actually next to the driver door? I just got the iPod cable part 7B0-051-444-D but it doesn't seem nearly long enough to go from there to the Glovebox


----------



## rsudol (Mar 23, 2007)

*Mygig RBZ unit*

I just bought a 2010 Routan with the RBZ radio unit, having a big Dodge background myself, i know that their should be a way to get my wife an ipd integration kit for this unit, but i cant seem to find a vw part number for integrating the rbz which has uconnect, dual screen ves, VR and sirius already. I bought a cable to install and found that there is no where i can connect this thing. has anyone had success or any part numbers that are valid with vw and/or dodge/chrysler/jeep or mopar part numbers after all it is a chrylser group radio.


----------

